# 180g filtration help needed



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I am in the planning stages of setting up a 180g tank. I am currently trying to plan filtration and I am leaning towards the Eheim Pro 2128. I like the idea of having the heater inside of the canister (one less piece of hardware to try and hide). This canister is rated for tanks up to 160G. I am worried about both the flow (since I will also have an Aqualine Buscke CO2 Reactor 1000 hooked up to the output) and the ability of the heater to keep the tank temp constant. 

I know there are a few of you out there who have large tanks. What do you use for filtration and how do you eliminate or decrease the “dead spots” in a tank of this size? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*filtration for large tanks*

I've set-up three 125 gal. plant tanks using Eheim 2028 for each tank inline with a UV sterilizer for a customer. I used the basis media of foam pads and bio-balls to ease the flow. I also removed the flow meter ball to help it out. The filter was placed in the same level as the tank also. I did all I can to help the flow of the filter and it was not enough. I ended up removing the UV and adding a powerhead to help out the flow.

Besides the flow, Eheim also has some ugly green hose attachment that stands out and only can be set-up from the back of the tank.

If you don't want a heater inside, they sell a inline heater that I have not try yet.

I also set-up a 300 gal. plant tank using two Rena XP3 and it works great with the 350 gph flow rating. I covered a 12 ft. tank with a filter on each side.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the input Ken. I have used a Magnum 350 on a 125g I had a few years ago and it worked fine. I may use one again on this tank along with the Eheim. Those Eheims sure are quiet.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I also run 2 filters on my 125 (an Eheim and a Whisper 5). I like to have a back-up, and a 6' tank is a long stretch for one filter to circulate the water.


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

I run an Eheim 2250 on my 170 gallon. The output goes to an external CO2 reactor then splits to 2 outlets at either end of the tank. When it was new, about a year and a half ago, the current was good. Now I think it's down to about 75% or lower and barely enough for the tank.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

MatPat,

Definitely 2 filters. It'd be nice if you can drill the tank and have bulkheads on the bottom. That way there would be even less equipment in the tank.

To me personally Eheims are just a fancy piece of equipment. There is no issue of noise with say a Fluval 404. 

The internal Eheim heater is another thing that I consider so-so - yes the heating element is in the filter but there is a probe that you must have inside the tank, meaning a nice big suction cup and a thin black wire...

Lastly - Eheim or not the flow at the outlfow will not be what the filter box says. With a 180 gal tank the hydrostatic head is considerable. My 315 gph Eheims produce a mere 110-120 gph at the outflow (which is 4 ft above the filter).

I'd say consider a cheaper alternative to Eheim. Or.. get 2 big Eheims and enjoy the classy set up! 

--Nikolay


----------

